# Rinnai Heat Exchanger replacement.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

First one ever, no service tech classes period. Left unit mounted on wall. 3 hrs done. And 1/2 of an hr was cleaning the old gasket materials off of the gas manifold plates. Easy Peasy.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Good knowledge to have. In 10 years the value of that knowledge is gauged by 1000's of dollars income earned yearly.

Like working on computers. You know how to fix them, there's money to be made.


----------



## ZL700

I'm curious why it failed?

Pics are blurry but was it vent condensate dripping on heat exchanger?


----------



## OldSchool

ZL700 said:


> I'm curious why it failed?
> 
> Pics are blurry but was it vent condensate dripping on heat exchanger?


Could be a lot of guys are forgetting to put condensate drain on vent...

Rule is if venting is sloped to outside no condensate drain needed but if drain sloped back towards unit condensate is required..

We see that alot up here.... the lack of condensate drains on the Rinnia


----------



## Lifer

Who said it was broken ?....... perhaps he as practicing!


Lifer...:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

pin hole leak on heat exchanger. Condensate line is installed on this unit. I am going to cut open the old heat exchanger this weekend sometime, to see how bad it is. unit was installed in 2007, I dont think it has ever been cleaned.


----------



## Redwood

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> pin hole leak on heat exchanger. Condensate line is installed on this unit. I am going to cut open the old heat exchanger this weekend sometime, to see how bad it is. unit was installed in 2007, I dont think it has ever been cleaned.


Florida water and copper maybe.... :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ibeplumber

Sweet! Thanks for the post Rockstar.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I had forgotten all about this. Thanks for bringing it back to life. I never did get around to cutting that heat exchanger open. But looking at the inside of it where you could see in it, it wasnt that bad. I think it was just defective, corrosive where too much chemical got left on it during manufacturing.


----------



## 504Plumber

I love working on tankless heaters, sadly the only kind I get to work on are rheem replacing boards and cleaning flame rods. Usually the customer prefers a new heater over a heat exchanger or in the case of Bosch a new gas valve.


----------



## ibeplumber

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I had forgotten all about this. Thanks for bringing it back to life. I never did get around to cutting that heat exchanger open. But looking at the inside of it where you could see in it, it wasnt that bad. I think it was just defective, corrosive where too much chemical got left on it during manufacturing.


Lol, I did check the date before I posted, Forgot its 2012 not 2011 thought it was only a few days old. I did a search to bring up Rinnai topics. I just finished installing my 98i this morning.:thumbsup: I'll post pictures later.


----------



## CPT

I have had this happen to me on a few of my early installs. I now put a condensate pump on every tankless I install.


----------

